# Lost and Found Middle Fork Salmon



## Michael P (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi M Major
My wife Donna found your map in the water at Pistol while peeing at the scout.
Was just going to post it due to the extensive notes when I saw your post.
We just got off the MF on the 13th (great trip) and are back in British Columbia PM me your address and we will get it in the mail.
Michael


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

This is awesome.


----------



## jpurkiss (May 1, 2017)

The Beer Hauler said:


> *Found*: A very old orange covered US Forest Service guide, found at launch on or about June 26. There are some identifying notes on the cover and in the guide, and if you can give me the details I will send it to you.
> 
> *Lost*: Forest service map somewhere near pistol creek (likely during a scout stop) with a ton of notes written in many different colored ink, starting with notes from about 2003. There is a hole punched in the upper corner and a piece of cord tied as lanyard. It would be great to get this back for sentimental value.
> 
> I will be back on the river this coming week, so please be patient for a reply. Thanks!


Beer Hauler,

We launched on 6/25 and one of our longer in the teeth attendees lost an old forest service guide. Maybe it was his. He said he usually puts a date on the inside and some times his name. I will PM you with details. 

JP


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

The Beer Hauler said:


> *Found*: A very old orange covered US Forest Service guide, found at launch on or about June 26. There are some identifying notes on the cover and in the guide, and if you can give me the details I will send it to you.





Michael P said:


> Hi M Major
> My wife Donna found your map in the water at Pistol while peeing at the scout.
> Was just going to post it due to the extensive notes when I saw your post.
> We just got off the MF on the 13th (great trip) and are back in British Columbia PM me your address and we will get it in the mail.
> Michael





jpurkiss said:


> Beer Hauler,
> 
> We launched on 6/25 and one of our longer in the teeth attendees lost an old forest service guide. Maybe it was his. He said he usually puts a date on the inside and some times his name. I will PM you with details.
> 
> JP


This is totally awesome.


----------

